# 2nd Meet and Greet



## Guest

I am trying to get a Meet and Greet for RVUSA together for this yr ,, i have a nice rv resort planned out ,, and i  need to see who will commit to it ,, this is a little bit diferent then last yr's , it is a full hook up resort ,, free wifi ,, and the bathhouse is unlike u have seen ,, if u feel that u would like to attend ,, pm me ,, the date is (not set in stone ) October the 1st thru the 3rd , in Walland ,TN
Here is their web sight ,, if u want to check the CG out .


http://www.mistyriverrv.com/

Thanks 
Rod


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

HEY Rod count us in. The first M&G was OUTSTANDING, so you have your work cut out for you. Maria and I will be there for a few days before so we can go site seeing. We normally go to Gatingburg for the colors of the leaves. So this will great timing. We will see everyone there. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

I just want this out front so other can read it :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Rod, First weekend if free in Linda's camping schedule, so we are planning to be there.   The next 2 weekends are scheduled, so..I vote for the date you have.


----------



## CharlieS

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Damn

I missed the first one due to a last minute family emergency. This time we have a trade show scheduled for that weekend.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Come on Charlie...reschedule!!


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Does the person who travels the furthest get a special prize??


----------



## C Nash

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Yep Steven, they get to use more gas or fuel in your case :laugh:


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Count us in!  

And Steve, we'll chip in on a prize for the RV that travels the furthest.  I'll bet you'll win and we'll love having you.


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

and Steve at a price you love,,,,,,, to hate :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: see ya


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

come on Charlie do as Ken stated reschedule, this is going to be blast, just like the last one


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

OK ,, the Date is for sure now ,, October the 1st thru the 3rd ,, if any want to come earlyer in the week or stay later ,, u are welcome to ,, and btw all are welcome to come to this ,, but any that are  gonna show up earley or stay later let me know via pm ,, i might be able to get u a discount rate for the days u stay ,, but as of now ,, all is a go ,, as far as i see it ,, so come on people ,, let's make this happen ,, again     :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

One thing that i did not mention and it is a very Important one ,, it will not cost U any CG fees to attend the M&G ,, that is taken care of,, all 3 days ,, but if like i said if u plan to stay before or after ,, there will be a CG lot fee ,, but i can prolly as i said get it at a discount  :approve:


----------



## big bilko

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

What will I win. :evil:  :evil:  :evil:     :laugh:  :laugh: BIG BILKO>


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Trevor...We will get you a case of BEER :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Mr. Big, we will find you some BIG, man-handed beers.  :clown:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Trevor I will share with you, IF you are able to get here. HECK we may even be able to get you a cottage to stay in at the CG. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Big Bilko, we'll buy you the second case of beer.  Make those plans and make it happen.  

You too Charlie.


----------



## CharlieS

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

It's all about money - this historically is our best show of the year. We missed it last year due to the same family issue that kept us from the meet and greet. 

A lot of things could happen between now and the 1st weekend of October. I'll keep my options open. If I can work things out to make it, I'll bring lots of beer.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

You will be welcome Charlie, but I understand about the money....never enough.


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

well Charlie like Ken said we understand about the money, but send the beer or beer money anyway


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

sorry didn't mean to send it right then ,,,, anyway Charlie just kidding around with you on the beer. We would real happy if you and the wife could make it. We had a blast last year and we hope a repeat this year. take care,, just remenber if you can't make it I will have a beer for you :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

OK ,, i need to know from all that plan to attend ,, what will be the first  night's main course ,, as in meat??
Mr Felton at Misty River said he will provide the meat and cook it on his smoker ,, and we all do like a pot luck ,, for everything else ,, those that attended last yr's M&G ,, know what i mean ,, but he asked me what u all would like ?? i have so far ,, smoked ribs ,, smoked ham ,, anything else ??? And yes hollis ,, i know what ur choice is 
Btw pm me u'r choices ,, don't want to fill up this area with alot of food ,, it will get too fat ,, and won't fit on the forum page anymore  

 :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

I will be there.  What ever is fixed I will eat.  Just no cat fish or grits, please.  Sorry Nash. :laugh:    :dead: 

 :8ball:


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

well there goes the fried grits ,,    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  JK u Triple E


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

dang that was going to be my suggestion, fried catfish and grits for breakfast. OH well back to pop tarts. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Rod since Jimmy wants to furnish the meat, I suggest he make that decision and the rest will do the pot luck side dishes. I think since he is doing so much for us, he should have that decision and surprise us. Tell Jimmy I am planning on being there early so I can help him out if he needs any help with the cooking. BTW  can we have a roasted hog?????   :laugh:


----------



## big bilko

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Might send over some Kangaroo steaks for you :evil:  :evil:  :evil:Regards BIG BILKO.


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

big bilko I have never had kangaroo steaks, but have had goat. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## vanole

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Big Bilko, Hollis

I did an exchange tour with the RAN (93-94) and had my first "King Rat" aka Roo steak aboard the HMAS Brisbane (old Charles F Adams class Destroyer) not even sure if this ship is still active.  Must say it wasn't bad also had the largest and best tasting Thai Prawns I have ever eaten.  Dessert was plumb pudding.  Later that evening went to Harry's Cafe De Wheels at the foot of the Quay in Sydney and had a dog with the works (never expected the green peas Big Bilko)

V/R
Jeff
GO NAVY
Fly Navy


----------



## big bilko

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Hi Hollis,The best fast food here is in Adelaide.  Called a pie floater.  Pea soup in a mug with a meat pie. Sounds awful tastes great. Regards BIG BILKO.


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

well the pea soup sounds good and as for as the meat pie goes,, that would depend on what type of meat is being used. :laugh: 

Jeff I thought I had dog while I was in Viet Nam, I was never told , but was a strange tasting piece of meat that I have ever eaten. I hope I never eat anything as bad as that. :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

... and now we return you to the normal program already in progress.  :clown:


----------



## EASY77

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

We'll be there and I'll be raiding the class 6 store (Liquor Store) :laugh: and bringing it with me. 
Hector & Gina
"Democracy= 2 wolves and 1 sheep voting on lunch-------- LIBERTY ! A well armed sheep contesting the vote".  B.Franklin


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

well glad u can make it ,, but one other thing i forgot to mention ,, and that is we will have to respect quiet hrs ,, after all we are in a Resort ,, but that does not mean ,, that we have to go and hide at 11PM ,, it just means we have to be respectfull to others ,, since i  have been going up ther and camping ,, i know of alot (myself included) that are outside into the wee hrs of the morning ,, not a prob  
Btw ,, Hector  i sent u a PM  on this


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

so Hector are you retired from the military? i


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

so Hector are you retired from the military? i


----------



## EASY77

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Yes, did 30 years and retired as a Sergeant Major, but I am now hoping to be a proud RV Traveler. This will be our first year.


----------



## EASY77

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Hi again,   I retired in 2004 so its been a few days,  I'm 58 and my wife is the young one (47  but don't tell her I told you-all. I'm looking forward to meet you-all and hopefully make some enduring friendships.  Happy Trails !


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

hey Hector what part of TN are you from. Rod is in Greenback TN just outside of Knoxville


----------



## EASY77

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

I'M in Clarksville, TN about ten minutes from town and about 45 minutes north of Nashville


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

well hector ,, u know the way to the M&G ,, so come on ,, we will have a great time and plenty of food ,, u can count on that     :approve:  :approve:  :approve:
Btw ,, this is open to all that want to attend ,, not just rvusa members ,,, if u own an rv and want to get together ,, then u are welcome ,, but as i said ,, pm me if u want to attend


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Rod, I have at least one coming more coming from VA.


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Hey Ken who is coming with you? Also think about solar panel. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## cwishert

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Man even with plenty of time to plan to get there, I can't come!    My son is getting married on the 9th of October so I think  I will have to be at home trying to keep everyone from going crazy or killing each other.  Maybe next year.  It would be nice if we could plan it just a little closer to Texas though so I could get there on Friday and get back home on Sunday not have to drive until saturday to turn around and leave again.  Anyway 7 more years and I will be out and about all the time and then I am sure I will be meeting alot of you.


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

No Catfish or Grits???   Trying to starve a Southern Girl to death?   

We need our strength to make it back home....someday!


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Now Jeanie you no southern girl if you can't stand grits, The catfish is a bonus. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: BTW THAT GIRLS RAISED IN THE SOUTH,  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Carol, hang on. The M&G will eventually end up in Texas!


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

I hope is does ,, sometime ,, tex ,, i will be pulling a big tanker ,, and tapping into some oil wells  :laugh:  :laugh: 
To let u all know ,, we have so far ,, 10 confirmed for the M&G ,, outta the 15 spots i have avial.
i know it's early and such ,, but i need to know for sure ,, who all is coming ,, the time of yr we are having it ,, is the start of the leaves changing in the smokies ,, so i will be gambling on spots ,, but i am sure there will be plenty of room yet ,, 
 :approve:  :approve:


----------



## cwishert

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Well Tex, maybe next year you and I could try to pull something together around the area.  I know you are not too far from me and you have a lot of knowledge of the places that could be used.  I know there is at least one place close to me that we could arrange that big of a get together especially in october.  But then again that is next year maybe.  I hope you all have a great time and think of me as you are sitting around the campfire drinking a beer and telling stories.  I will be trying to get ready for "THE WEDDING"!  Maybe the "wedding from you know where' the way things are looking right now.  And it's my son, I'm supposed to have it easy this time.     NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Rod, I believe we have one more person/family. Please read your PM


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Got it steve ,, and that would be great ,, btw to let u all know ,, it is a big go as far as MR is concerned ,, Mr.Felton said he would go outta his way to help us make this a big event for everyone that attends ,, not jsut the RVUSA crowd ,, and we got so,e of the best spots n the park ,, all pull thru slots    :approve:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Rod PM me the names of all who is coming , for sure :laugh:


----------



## big bilko

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Hi Jeannie and Randy. I has to know. What are GRITS.? Regards IG BILKO


----------



## C Nash

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Good southern eating Big Bilko :laugh:  Grits, fried egg, bacon, big southern homade bisquit with a side bowl of gravey  YUM, YUM BREAKFAST SOUTHERN STYLE. Oh don't forget the sorgum syrup.  Maybe Rod will serve you some at the M&G :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Hey Big Bilko if you show up I will personally  make you some grits, grits is made from corn. As a matter of fact I think I will, and if someone want to join in we can make breakfast for everyone. ALL THE ABOVE plus some fried ham, sausage, home made and store bought, and some red eye gravey I know Nash called them bisquit (store bought) not real biscuits,, but we call them catheads here in the South AND ARE hand made. Also how about some pancakes and that sorghum syrup or some AL/GA syrup.. I know living in difference places and countries the food make up is so difference, that is why these M&G are so great. We hope that you are able to come, looking forward to meeting you.  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## vanole

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Hollis good explanation and dang if you are not making me hungry.  Here is a short story for you.  I'm a Yankee and of course by my screen name you can tell I went to school in the south.  Walked into the dining hall at FSU and had my first encounter with grits.  Asked the gal behind the serving counter what are grits?  She replied "Georgia Ice Cream Sweetie"  Course I gave them a try thought they must taste like wallpaper paste.  Surprised they are not bad and over the years I really like my grits.

V/R
Jeff
GO NAVY
Fly Navy


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Ok Nash, If you cook them rotten corn niblets, oops, I mean grits, I will try some.  I promise.  Just don't let Jeannie know.     :laugh:    :dead: 


 :8ball:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

No comment on grits...


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Grits are yummy! But, I must admit I eat them in a childlike way with sugar, butter, and a little cream. The best grits I have ever had are currently being cooked at the Neighborhood Cafe on Mary Ester Blvd in Mary Esther, FL. If you ever get a chance to eat breakfast or lunch there for that matter, be sure and order the grits. Yummy!


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Janeen if not with the normal breakfast they are the best as you describe them. I also like to add a little bacon grease just add a little favor :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Well we are 6 months way, but it is coming together, Rod has heard form several way off members who are showing interest in coming. If you are interested in meeting some of the best people on the RVUSA forum please let Rod know, he has only 15 sites so for and filling up fast. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## whitey

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

And the Catfish, we are planing on been their Rod, However; it to early to say yes.
will know by Sept.  OK?


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

well good to hear ,, whitey ,, but one other thing ,, i need all that is going to attend ,, and i mean for sure ,, to email Mr Felton at Misty river  .. and confirm that u are gonna make it ,, and for those that did not attend last yr's i need a $20.00 deposit ,, if u are for sure gonna make it ,, then PM me ,, and i will send u the address to send the $$$ to ,, it is non refundable ,, unless in the case of emergency


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

OK I email Mr. Felton and made my reservation for this year M&G. So go ahead and make yours. don't wait till the last minute, I heard we are going to have a blast, just like last years at Kens and Linda who hosted it last year.


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

I understand that all of the RV spots are full and Rod will have to sleep in a tent. :laugh:  :clown:  :approve: 

Question;  What are hushpuppie's???  Is that what you eat with grits?  

 :8ball:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

NO, Hushpuppies are GOOD!!

They are made with cornmeal and flour.   I think.


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Come on Steve you got to know what hushpuppies are? they go great with fried catfish and french fries and cole slaw. yum yum


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Hollis, I am a true Northerner.  French Fry's and Cole Slaw is no problem.  Cat fish is a fish that run with the Sucker fish.  They are both good for the garden.  But to eat????????????????   :dead:     Hush puppies are the shoes that I wore in grade school.  

Something tells me that I better prepare my taste buds for this M&G.  I just hope Nash is a good cook.    



 :8ball:


----------



## big bilko

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

You blokes have me worried. I think we might bring Vegemite sandwiches.   :clown:  :clown:  :clown:  :clown:  :clown:   Regards BIG BILKO


----------



## akjimny

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Southern Living magazine Hush Puppies - Ingredients
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
1/2  cup  yellow cornmeal
1/2  teaspoon  salt
1/4  teaspoon  baking soda
1/2  teaspoon  freshly ground pepper
1  large egg
1/2  cup  buttermilk
1/4  cup  minced onion
Mix well and fry in 2  cups  vegetable oil

Personally, I like to add some sugar to mine.  Fry them up - mmmmm good eatin'.


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Hey Jim add a little jalapeno peppers and you are on target :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

A "little jalapeno peppers" is not quite enough unless you can see green through and through!  :clown:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Dont worry Trevor....you will only gain about 10 pounds....just trust us!!   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## akjimny

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

My ulcer doesn't like jalapenos - but feel free to add them to yours :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

OK some with them and some with out  :laugh:  :laugh: . Any way was you ever station at Ft Benning GA, I retired from there in 2005, but from civil service, not the military side. I am a veteran of the Viet Nam area.


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Big Bilko

Grits:  coarsely ground hulled corn boiled in water with salt.  Used as a breakfast dish.
Butter can be added.  

Sorry it took so long to respond back.  Haven't had time to catch up on this loooong posting until now.

Looking forward to you being at the M&G so R and I can meet you.


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Hey Jeanie he will find out if he is brave enough to show up. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## big bilko

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

You will not notice 10 pounds on me.  Why do you think I am called BIG. I eat 10 pounds at a sitting. I have applied for my own zip code.  Regards  EXTRA BIG BILKO :evil:  :evil:  :evil:     :clown:  :clown:


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Hey Big Bilko and Steve, I'll try some vegemite stuff and french fries if you will both try grits and catfish!  

 :laugh:


----------



## big bilko

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Done, I will bring Vegemite with me.  Must only try it on very fresh bread or toast.You can tell by my posts what my main interest is. 6 Months out from Meet and Greet and we are planning the Menu. Regards  BIG BILKO


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

We recently heard from a reliable source, that a certain site is the one to have...Did I mention that we found out that Sharon, from Misty River, is from LOUISIANA?!!!  She is...and us cajuns, we stick together.  

Hmmmm...now which site was that?  If I could only remember.   :question:


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

I have good idea of which one it is ,, but not in the section we will be in ,, for sure,, but as u all can tell i have lost the drive and interest in this M&G ,, but it will happen ,, with or without me.


----------



## C Nash

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Thanks to Rod.  This is shaping up to be a great M&G. :approve:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Yep, ROD put this together and deserves the credit.


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

DITTO  on Nash and Kens post


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Awww Rod...just when we are all excited to have this amazing 2nd Annual RVUSA Meet & Greet coming together so nicely.  

Don't get overwhelmed.  It is going to be a BLAST!  

Let me see that big smile now :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Well JR ,, it is not the M&G that i have lost drive on ,, to kinda quote a phrase from Jimmy Buffet  " It's my own damn fault" ,, i am booking way to much work in for myself ,, i could have worked all night tonight if i could have at a CG ,, and i have some here at the house i have not even looked at yet ,, but did find out one thing ,, (3) 5 hr energy shots in one day ,, do wonders ,     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## big al

RE: 2nd Meet and Greet

Hey Rod, I am new to this site as I have just purchased a RV for the first time. This sounds like a great idea. I am interested in this.   Alan & Suzette


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Welcome Big Al & Suzette!  What type of RV did you purchase?  You are going to LOVE the RV lifestyle whether you are full-timing or just enjoying your rig on the weekends.  

What part of the Country are you from?  No matter though, the Meet & Greet is going to be worth the travel and you'll have just enough time to break your RV in before the M&G in October.


Rod, hang in there...October is just around the corner!


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Hello Alan and welcome. you can PM Rod and provide the information that is needed, or contact Jimmy Felton at Misty River Camp Ground and make your reservation. Misty River  advertises on this forum and you can contact him from here I think,


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

does anyone have any idea how many have contacted Rod or Jimmy and made there reservations? I bet the 15 sites will go quick. I know where 2 is going to TEX, one for his RV and the other for his hat. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Oh my ...  :clown:


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

I have a spot reserved just for Tex's hat ,, it is where we will all sit around the fire ,, that way if it rains ,, we won't need umbrellas  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :clown:  :blush:


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Like the old vaudeville and TV star, Jack Benny, used to say, "Well!"  :clown:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

OH NO, please don't tell me you are comparing yourself to Jack Benny. He was so cheap and we know you aren't. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Hey that spot with the hat sounds like a good place for a dance...we can dance on the BRIM!!


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

no but if it rains we can under neath it even if TEX has it on  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## akjimny

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

That must be one BIG sombrero :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

well it has to be to cover everything :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Ok, you guys ... I'm keeping score.  :clown:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

OK add one more for me....... I am not saying it is big, but he has applied for a zip code :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Ok one more thing that i left out ,, about the M&G ,, and it kinda Important ,, I NEED to know how many has to have 50 amp service for their rv if u are coming ,, the reason is ,, the 50 amp is a bit more for the price ,, but if u NEED 50amp ,, u can pay the difference in the price ,, kinda a smal price to pay if u ask me ,, for all u are already getting  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

and even if you have a 50 amp you still use the 30amp, just be careful of what you want to be using. :laugh: ALSO I HAVE DECIDED TO NOT POKE FUN AT TEX HAT ANYMORE SINCE HE IS KEEPING SCORE :laugh:  :laugh: But will keep looking for some else to poke a joke with. anyone have any suggestion??? :approve:


----------



## akjimny

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Does Tex's hat need 50 amp or can it get by on 30?


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

power by solar energy


----------



## big bilko

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

It could be worse.  He could have a ten gallon hat and an eleven gallon head.. :evil:  :evil:      :clown:  :clown: Regards  BIG BILKO.


----------



## cwishert

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Tex, don't let them give you a hard time about that hat!  You know you got to have a hat that big to hold all that knowledge and wisdom!  They're just jealous because they all wear wimpy little ball caps!!!!!
    :clown:


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Ok to let u all know ,, there is a big fire pit area we can use ,, not just for us on here but for the whole CG ,, was put in place a few months ago for the "Second Harvest Food Group" thingy ,,


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet



Thanks a lot, Mr. Big. You're really helping me out here.  :clown: 




> big bilko - 4/23/2010  4:51 PM  It could be worse.  He could have a ten gallon hat and an eleven gallon head.. :evil:  :evil:      :clown:  :clown: Regards  BIG BILKO.


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

I agree with Carol.  

Tex needs that big hat to hold all of his knowledge that he so willingly shares with all of us.


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Thanks so much for standing up for me while I am being attacked by the evil hat-haters. They're just mad 'cause their hats only have a front, and mine goes all the way around!  :clown:


----------



## big bilko

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

G,Day T C . Well at least you wear your hat the right way round.Regards Hatless BIG BILKO.    :evil:  :evil:


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Five months and three days.  But who's counting.      :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

ME :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet



Five more months.How many have their trip planned for this event?


----------



## C Nash

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

What with the oil spill and closing down of the offshore rigs we better start buying fuel NOW  .  Suprised prices have not already went sky high


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet



I guess I haven't been keeping up. What offshore rigs were shut down?  

Friday, April 30, 2010: NYMEX West Texas Intermediate Crude Oil for June delivery closed up $0.98 at  $86.15 per barrel.  

1 Year Forecast	$ 99 / Barrel 

 I agree, though, there doesn't seem to be anything that speculators won't use as an excuse to bid the prices up.


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

they will by next month, why school is out and most families are planning on taking a family vacation.. I predict gas to be in $3.50 OR more per gallon before summer is over. I just hope that it don't.


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Gas up here in the tax happy state of Washington is $3.11, Diesel $3.42.  So Hollis you are not to far off.  $3.50 is just around the corner.    :evil:  :dead: 

 :8ball:


----------



## akjimny

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Oh Boy!!! And I get to drive thru Canada where gas is running $0.94 - $0.99 cents a LITER!! times 208 liters to fill my 55 gallon tank.  Maybe I should just walk.


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

I have a 100 gallon tank on mine and I know it hurts when I fill it up.


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

I feel lucky if I can fill it up for less than 300.00, and it average 7-8 mpg depending on the terrain and traffic.


----------



## C Nash

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Tex I dont know for a fact that all off shore rigs have shut down but that is what one local station was reporting.  Haven't heard any more so don't put to much in what they reported.


----------



## big bilko

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

We pay $1.39 per litre all the time.THANK GOD FOR L P G @50cents       Regards  BIG BILKO


----------



## akjimny

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

OUCH ! ! !


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

now I could handle .50 a gallon for Propane :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## big bilko

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

We sell it to Japan for 4 cents a litre yet we pay 50 cents at the pump.  Go Figure.Regards BIG BILKO    :evil:  :evil:


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Hey four months and ten and a half days.  Just a reminder.       

 :8ball:


----------



## SuperMike

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Stop with the moaning. At yesterdays exchange rate we are paying $1.67 a litre. :disapprove: Most of it made up of tax.


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Only four months away.      :laugh:     :approve:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Steve keep counting, it will get here :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

But it is taking sooooo long...........


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

JR that what make so exciting , the wait. And once we are there, we will sit back and talk about how long we waited and was it worth the wait. You know Ken and Linda set the bar high for the rest of us to follow.


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

So true Hollis...It will be hard to beat last year's gathering, but it appears that Rod is giving it his best shot!  

This year promises to be just as exciting and enjoyable.  4 months to go....


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

yes he is, got to admire the guy for attempting such a large task :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

well i did some thinking while not doing anything but wasting days ,, and for now the M&G is closed ,, but it is still on for all those i know and have already setup plans ,, i am not washing it out by any means ,, but as of now ,, the poeple that have planned ,, they are for sure gaunteed a spot ,, and we will have fun ,, but ,, for those who have not let me know if u are comimg or not ,, well u'r welcome to come ,, but the cost will be on u ,, i am so tired of getting the cold shoulder from "some" but i will not let that stop me from having this thing ,, but i can say this ,, "this will be the last one i attend" , for sure !


----------



## big bilko

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

You will find that there are people you can rely on and people you cannot.You have done your best and that is all anyone can ask.Let the procrastinators battle for their spots .I am sure all who took the time to book appreciate your efforts.I look forward to buying you a beer(possibly at breakfast time)  Regards and looking forward to meeting you.  BIG BILKO


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet



Rod PM me and let me know what the hell is going on. I for one would like to know who is given you the cold shouder. If it is from the ones who has told Cindy they are coming and has not contacted you, then yes strike them off. I think you have informed everyone who would like to attend to make contact with you so you could in turn make contact with Jimmy and keep a log as who is FOR SURE coming. If I can help u out any more like me know. Also let me know when you get home, I will call you.

Rod you know this is June (16 more days left) and we still have July, AUG, Sept. *(106 days left to go*)to thefirst week ofOCT. M&G time


----------



## akjimny

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Rod, I appreciate all you gone thru setting this up and I won't even be there.  My motorcycle club has its annual event that weekend and I was already committed to it or I would have come.  Hope everyone takes lots of pictures so I can see what I missed.


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Hey Jim sorry you aren't going to make it. All I can say is sorry, you will miss a lot of fun by not attending. AND YES Rod has busted his rump putting this together. And if I was him I would not worry about those who has not contacted him or Jimmy at Misty River CG. BUT CONCENTRATE on us who has and are planning on going. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 

BTW HOW IS YOUR FISHING COMING ALONG?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

AND THINK ABOUT ALL THE FUN WE ARE GONNA HAVE!!!


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

OK guys, I am thinking of maybe doing a fish fry, any objection?  LIKE I said been thinking about it :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Hollis, when we were at Earls over the Memorial Day weekend...Earl mixed up a beer batter coating and cooked chicken in Peanut Oil.  I bet Fish would cook just as well.  I can get your the "recipe", if you like.


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

yes do that even if we don't cook there I will have it for home cooking. :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

BTW, EVERYTHING  taste BETTER with beer batter on them. peanut oil is what we deep fry turkey in :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Fish fry sounds good to me ,, and also ,, maybe trytofindus ,, can bring some crayfish ,, (if any left) and some shrimp ,, and we can boil them also ,, jsut another idea ,, but it sounds good to me ,, hollis   :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Crayfish sounds great.  Won't need the peanut oil with all the BP oil.  I just can't wait to see what Nash brings.  Yum, yum.     :laugh:  :approve:


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

What in the heck is a "crayfish?"  :clown:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Tex, you really dont want to know.....


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Tex Google them on the internet. HINT, very small fresh water lobster. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Crayfish  hmmm maybe a crawfish that ate a crayon.  Do they come in different colors Hollis :laugh:


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Tex, Crawfish are GOOOOD.  You cook them just like a lobster.  When possible we catch them under the docks on the lakes around here.  Sure are a lot better then Cat Fish or Grits.  Sorry Jenny.     :approve:  :laugh: 

 :8ball:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Steven you have not tasted southern catfish or grits, but rest assure if we do have a fish fry you will have taste both. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## big bilko

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

WOW Tex, Are you in for a treat if you get to taste crayfish.Not a small prawn but a larger version ,They grow up to 2feet long here.Taste is magnificent and is generally served cold with salad or can be cooked many ways.Even the claws contain a large amount of meat and many a good time is spent cracking open the claws with pliers.Most of our crayfish is exported to Asia sadly which makes it expensive here.It tastes similar to prawns or shrimp but nowhere near the labour to peel.I recall my father bringing home a crayfish every Friday night as a treat for my mother.A 5 pound crayfish would cost $2.00. With the farming and export now the same would cost $180. If you could get one that size ,most now average 1 pound  and sell for $30 frozen at the supermarket.At a few selected ports around Australia you can still buy them straight off the cray boats.I would love to bring some to the meet and greet but not possible.(Iwould eat it before we had gone too far.  Anyway you should not have fish at a MEAT and GREET.Regards  BIG BILKO. :evil:  :evil:


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

ok let me rephrase ,, crawdads ,,  :clown:  but BB is right ,, how can we have fish at a "MEAT" & Greet ,, i caught on BB     :approve:  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet





> H2H1 - 6/24/2010 1:08 PM Steven you have not tasted southern catfish or grits, but rest assure if we do have a fish fry you will have taste both. :laugh: :laugh:





AS I told Nash, I will eat what ever he makes. Might not eat much but will give it one heck of a try. :approve:


----------



## C Nash

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Fish and grits for breakfast Steve :laugh:   No joke it's GOOD


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Hey Nash at least he said he would try some, that a start. You remember when you was  BABY you had to try some before you started liking them. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Hollis when Steve gets down here and starts eating this southern cooking he will never go home.  Guess we better lay off the cooking so he will go home.


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

or he will have to buy two seats to sit this butt on the airplane to get back home. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## cwishert

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Sounds to me like "cray fish" and "crawdads" is two different animals.  It would take at least 20 "crawdads" to make a pound so if you have a "cray fish"  that weighs a pound it must be mighty big.  And in Texas we sometimes refer to crawdads as "Mud Bugs"! :clown:   And you don't need any pliers either.  Just the tools God gave you at the ends of your arms.  Y'all are really making me sad!  I really wanted to go to the Meet and Greet but I guess my son's Wedding is just a little more important.  But I plan to be there one of these times.


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Crawfish  :laugh:  Did someone say crawfish?  Unfortunately they will be out of season by October but we can put some in the freezer for use at the M&G!!  

Fish fry sounds great but what kind of fish were you thinking of frying up?  At least it won't be too hot to fry by then.  Might help warm us up if the beer/adult beverages haven't done so by then!

WHO IS BEING COLD TO 730???  Better stop it or we'll make you eat some grits at the M&G...

Are we subconciously trying to make this posting longer than the Allison posting??  It certainly is a lot more interesting to ME!

A little over 3 months to go!


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

If you  had an Allison Transmission you would be lost with out the posting.  See you guys soon. :approve:    :laugh:      :clown:


----------



## akjimny

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Don't forget the greens and fatback.


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

I just love the way this is going. I STATED I was thinking of a fish fry. Now we got people wanting it, so I guess maybe we will. I will get with Jimmy and Rod and see what we can do one night. NO DRUNK CHICKEN this time, sorry guys     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

What about some frog legs :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

bring them and we will cook them :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Well I have killed all my chickens and none of them had chicken fingers so chicken fingers are out.  :laugh:


----------



## big bilko

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

I am convinced that a fortune is to be made with a food van at the forthcoming EAT and GREET.The menu now seems to be huge and the most popular topic is FOOD. Sounds like my kind of party. :evil:  :evil:  :evil:      Regards  BIG HUNGRY BILKO


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Hey BHB we do love to eat here in the south. Look if it walks, crawls, flies, and swim we can eat it. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## akjimny

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Gator tail and rattlesnake steak, anyone?  But no possum or armadillo!!


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet





> akjimny - 6/27/2010 9:31 AM Gator tail and rattlesnake steak, anyone? But no possum or armadillo!!



Hear that Hollis. No not bring the Armadillo that you have in your freezer. Please! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

well dang, I was going to pass them off a chicken.But now Jimmy has raised the bar, I do like gator meat and we sure do have a lot of rattlesnakes around here. Maybe I need to have a rattlesnake round up just in case. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Ok you guys three more months to go.  I hope everyone has made their arrangements and made contact with Rod.  Rod has worked awfully hard on this get together and needs to have all of the reservation soon.  Waiting until last minute could make it a mess for him.  So if at all possible lets get it all together.  Please.

See all of you die hard's around the camp fire in THREE MORE MONTHS.     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Like Triple E says, ONLY 3 months to go...hope everyones HUNGRY..sounds like a feast.


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Mmmmmmmmm!  Like Nashes grits and catfish.      Can't wait.   :approve:  But a promise is a promise.  I will try anything he makes.   :dead:       :clown:  :clown:  :clown:  :clown:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

hey trip I would not open myself to that one.Nash may pull a fast one on you. :laugh:  :laugh:  But rest assure I would never do that. :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

YEA RIGHT...


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

ole come on Ken you know sweet little ole me would never do anything to another RV'er. :clown:  :clown:  :clown:  :clown:


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

la la la la la la la....just killing time until OCTOBER 1ST!!!!  

We hope you are all making your plans to attend!


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

WHAT you aren't getting there before then, it will be over by then :laugh:  :laugh: I will have dranked all my Miller Lite by that time and want have any to share   , nevertheless be good to see you and R


----------



## C Nash

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Hollis if you have drank all that "How will you know you have been there"? :laugh:


----------



## akjimny

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

By the stack of emptys?? :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## big bilko

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

After Meet and Greet we are looking to go to Grand Canyon Skywalk.We have had conflicting reports on the value of this as against the helicopter tour instead. Has anyone done either of these excursions? Regards from Down Under,BIG BILKO


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

I just wished I could do either one :laugh: , But I would prefer the helicopter tour, you see so much more by air than just standing on a platform. JMHP
 :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

OK BRING IT BACK UP,,,, HOW MUCH LONGER DO WE HAVE? MY BEER IS COLD


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

OK BRING IT BACK UP,,,, HOW MUCH LONGER DO WE HAVE? MY BEER IS COLD


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

OK, I have 80 days to go. be there on Wednesday, staying Thursday, Friday, Saturday. On Sunday we are heading over to Pigeon Forge/Gatinburg for a few days.


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Big Bilko, IMHO, the skywalk is not worth it.  And to top it off, they will not let you bring a camera for fear someone might drop their camera and BREAK the glass...Anything that flimsy is off limits to me.  

Now please feel free to confirm that but we heard that when we were at the Grand Canyon the year the skywalk opened.  Personally, Randy and I suggest a hike to the bottom on foot.  Camp overnight and hike back up the next day.  Regardless of what you decide to do there, you will thoroughly enjoy the experience.

We'll talk more at the M & G!


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Rub it in Hollis... :laugh:


CAMPING!!


----------



## C Nash

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Heck Hollis, Lets just go on now and wait for the slow pokes :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Ok we can use your passport America and get a good deal. when do we leave?,, still have not put in the 02 sensor, So I guess it will next week, oh we will be in Pigeon Forge this coming weekend, :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

well i got a good idea ,, and it will save me money that i am trying to scrape up for the M&G ,, we let all the spam folks on here pay for it ,, since they will not pay for adds ,, then let them pay for the M&G ,, sounds good to me ,, since they want there adds on ,, i will gladly let them advertrise and even sell their product at the M&G ,, if they flip the bill for the whole thing ,, but as u all know ,, that is not gonna happen ,, HEY U FREE ADD POEPLE ,, I AM OFFERING U A BIG DEAL HERE,, and even gonna sell u'r product ,, what u say ???? u will be dealing with real people ,, not just online ,, but i will also (if u flip the bill ) promote u'r websights ,, come on whatta u say ???
 :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## big bilko

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Thanks for the heads up on the skywalk.NO chance of me hiking down and back up.Too fat ,too lazy and to clever to do that.I have since googled the skywalk and most of the comments are negative.It seems to be the main dislike is the queues in the sun and no cameras.Also the cost to watch a native troup performing at over the top prices.We will probably take the helicopter ride from Vegas over Boulder dam then on to Grand Canyon .This lands at the bottom and you transfer to a boat ride downstream and are picked up again by the helicopter.(no Climbing) Back to the casino in time for pre dinner drinks. Will certainly catch up at the M@G.Regards  BIG BILKO @ Kaye.


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Hey BB you will enjoy the ride and the view is fantastic , and the jet boat ride down the Colorado River is fun . The water is so clear and cold, WE went all the way to see London Bridge at Lake Havasue.That word is misspelled  but I got it close to what it sounds like. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

OK it is spelled with out the e ON THE END :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

well i did like the spammers did on here ,, i slipped in the M&G on rv parks reviews ,, see for u'r selves 
http://www.rvparkreviews.com/regions/Tennessee/Walland.html


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Alright Rod.   :approve:    Good job.  

Rod, I must say after working on my motor home this past weekend, I have to admire you.  Anyone who can climb around on these things and figure out the problem's are right up there with a Rocket Scientist.        My hat is off to you.   Just that my hat is not as big as Tex.   :clown:


----------



## big bilko

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Hollis, I hope the jet boat ride is not spelt  HAVEASPU. :evil:  :evil:  :evil: BIG BILKO>


----------



## akjimny

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

BB - Just a word of warning.  In my (Army) experience, helicopters are just a random assortment of parts looking for a place to crash  :laugh:  :laugh:    .  Personally, I would take the burro ride down the canyon.  I haven't heard of any of them slipping off the trail and falling to the bottom (yet)   

PS - Boy, I go away for a couple of days and it looks like the forum got spammed all over the place.  I like Rod's solution - send the spammers a bill, say $50.00 a word, and use the money for the M&G.


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Jim you and Rod are so right, why let them off the hook for there so call free advertisement. Charge and charge them deep in their pocket book :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

hey Rod I went on the site that you posted on the last page. I notice that Jim said MR was hosting the first meal. I thought that you had stated that Jim was having BBQ. But they are saying they are having a pot luck dinner and everyone should bring a dish. I have no problem with that, But I think we who are coming need to know what to expect. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Unfortunately, the burros DO fall...they just don't advertise that.  One had fallen the week we were there and they never disclosed what happened to the rider.  Nope, I trust my own feet more than a burro who is "burned out" and ready to take the plunge.  

So do we need to bring a meal for the pot luck dinner?  No problem here either.  I make a mean potato salad.  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Jeanie if you will go back to the last page and read Rod post and the web site he has there you will see what I was talking about.


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

yes Hollis MR and Jim are doing the first nights main course ,, and we do as we did at Ken's ,, just bring whatever else ,, but we wil have a big banquet hall to do it in ,, with a fire place ,, and tv ,, JImmy is gonna be running  ,, a movie for us while we eat and u will like it ,, Lucy & Desie  ,, and it has to do with rving      :approve:  :approve:


----------



## big bilko

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

I may be able to bring some fresh burro meat if the pilot of the helicopter will allow it aboard. :evil:  :evil:  :evil: Regards  BIG BILKO.


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Mr. Big, on your trip down the Canyon on the burrow, remember to get on the fourth burrow in the line. My reasoning is this:

The first burrow will be stepping carefully, because they chose it to lead the others. You won't get that one, because the guide will get it.

The second burrow will be stepping carefully in the exact steps of the first one. You won't get that one, because the guide will have been bribed by the guy that reads this first.

The third burrow will be far enough back that it will revert to the sleepy old head draggin' burrow that we've all seen in the movies. That's the one that will slip and go over the edge.

I figger the fourth burrow to quickly wake up to that action and step lively the rest of the day.

Happy ridin'!!!  :clown:


----------



## big bilko

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

TC ,As long as none of the burrows fall on the helicopter I should be OK. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:    Regards  BIG BILKO>


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

SOUNDS LIKE TEX HAS BEEN THERE AND DONE THAT :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## big bilko

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Since found out that there is a 200 pound limit per burro.I will need 2 perhaps 3.  That only leaves the leader up front and me behind. I might have to take the escalator.Regards  BIG BILKO.


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

OK here is an up date. We was in Knoxville and Pigeon Forge, we went to see the Titanic Museum,super nice. Any Rod was suppose to me me at Misty River RV park, well he never showed and I called him 3 times. But the best part was I got to meet Jimmy and Sharon, super nice people. Well I have to give credit where credit is due, this is a super nice place. Maria said she like it very much, so we will have a great time while there. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Hollis, you know Rod lets his voice mail do the answering!!!!

Glad you liked what you saw at MR....Can't wait to get there myself.


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

I know Ken, but we made plans before we went that he was to meet us there, all I needed to do was CALL.  I called 3 times and yes I got his voice mail.


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

well i am very sorry hollis ,, i turn my phone off  on the weekends anymore ,, and to tell u the truth ,, i did forget about u being here this weekend ,, sorry ,, but i know that don;t make up for what i did ,, but that is all i can do ,, BTW ,, i bet Jimmy had alot to tell about me ,, huh?? i think they had the Airstream rally up there this weekend ,, did they ,, or am i usual off beat with time       :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :disapprove:
I will ck my phone in the morning ,, i hope u didn't cuss me out ,, hollis ,,


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Big B, I know I promised to try the Vegemite, but I think I will pass on the Burro meat.  Good news, the crawfish are in the freezer and ready to go.  Can't wait for October...


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Well i guess Hollis u put me right where i should be ,, "not worth 2 cents " and i am sorry as i said ,, i really did forget ,, but not that u will believe me ,, but that is fine ,, i am who i am ,, and i do what i do ,, and that's it ,, i am my own person ,, a very lower than u person ,, but proud of it ,, i live off the droppings in snails basements ,, that is how low i am ,, infact ,, i don;t even qualify for any type of gov help .. since ,, i am nothing but low down trash ,, but u know what ,, i like it that way ,, and too all ,, that is just me ,, take me as i am ,, or let me alone  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:
I tried to do u all a favor ,, and set this up with no outta pocket expense ,, and this is how i get treated ,, and all for a SIMPLE mistake ,, well THANKS ALOT ,, This is the last time ,, i will ever be at a rvusa function ,, or ,, anything having to do with any of u all 
 :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

To everyone on the forum, I vented out on here and I should not have done that. I apologize for that. Rod is my friend and will be always. we hit a bump in the road and it is over. LIKE I SAID I AM SORRY THAT I VENTED HERE, IT WANT HAPPEN AGAIN. I will keep my PERSONAL 2 cents to my    SELF


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

well i see that hollis's venting got removed ,, and that left me out in the light looking like an idiot ,, once again ,, but i am over this ,, and as some have said ,, "should not be on the forum " which is ok for me ,,


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Rod do not ever try to take the idiot status.  That is mine and mine alone.   :approve:   Just ask my wife.   :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

no ,, i am ,, it comes with the stupid things i say,, but what do u expect from a wanna be beach bum .


----------



## big bilko

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Rod ,We all would like to be beach bums but lack the courage to do it. We all say stupid things some time.     Like    This should fit,    Do you think this is legal,  Will you Marry me.  PS  If you have a drink in your hand with no bottom does,nt the beer run out :laugh:  :laugh:  Keep your chin up and I will buy you a drink at the M@G> Regards  BIG BILKO.


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

thanks BB ,, but i think  my drink glass does have bottom ,, but it never runs outta beer ,, but i get what u are saying ,, thanks :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

well ,, i am gonna head up to MR this next weekend ,, i need to get away ,, and to all ,, the stay and play thing ,, is good for the rest of the yr ,, the way i am feeling right now ,, i may jsut stay up there for a couple of weeks ,, who knows ,, what good does work do if u can't enjoy u'r off time ,, or have money to take time off ,,    :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :disapprove:


----------



## akjimny

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Rod - Just go and enjoy it.  Everything else will work out.


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Rod, I am glad your wife is doing will enough to come to the meet and greet.      I can't wait to meet the lady that puts up with you.   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Getting closer.......


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Yes it is, how many days do we have left?   that right only 62  from today,,,yahoo ,,,,can't wait to see everyone again and all the new faces. Patiently Waiting :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

YOU?  Patient??  I am ready for it to be next weekend....but getting closer!!  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Ken it will be here before we know it. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

And maybe cooler weather with it :approve:   Know Rod dont want that :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Nash who cares what Rod wants or like,,, he has been doing the heat dance on us long enough. The whole country is cooking. Time for some cool weather, heat index was 106 today. I need some relief for this heat. Sorry Rod the  :evil: made me do it :laugh:


----------



## C Nash

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Think we need to go tie him up so he can't dance anymore :laugh:


----------



## C Nash

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Was this the 1st M & G  :laugh:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZQ1PxNzhlI


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Darn Nash, You found it!  We were hoping our first M & G would not make it to You Tube...

As you can see, we were all in such great physical shape.  After exercising, we drank Big Bilko's Foster Beer!


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

well i guess this heat is pay back for me bitching about the cold ,, but doing a big heat dance , want it about 80 for the M&G ,, we shoud have really schedued it now ,, this is GREAT campng weather ,, don't need the heater ,, nor the a/c  102 and 1/2 is perfect ,, and yes i am camping right now ,,had to break out the comforter at night ,, lows ,, 76 ,, also had the windows all closed ,, it got down right cold  ,, and i am not gonna put a smiley ,, i am not kidding about the weather ,,, need more of it ,, all the way thru december !!!!!!


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

2 MONTHS...

Sorry Rod, but we are cooking down here.  It never dropped below 80 last night and therefore HOT already.  I have never met anyone who liked the heat more than me but this weather is death.  Even our poor birds in the yard are flying around with their beaks open.  Please stop the heat dance~or slow down just a bit, and have fun camping.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

I loved today...this morning: 63  HIGH for the day: 72

I can't believe it has cooled 30 degrees in ONE week.  Heat will return....but today was GREAT!!! :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

well i am back home now     :disapprove:  :disapprove:  and it really comfortable ,, 82 right now at 11:09 ,, weekend was ok ,, cold and wet ,, rained ,, most of the weekend ,, tried some fishing late today ,, but river is to merky ,, so i sat out in the sun and tried to get warm ,, that was just before i left ,, btw ,, all next week looks like sweatshirt weather ,, upper 90's lows in the 70's ,,  i did another dance this weekend ,, it was oct dance ,, and also talked to AL ,, he said no prob ,, i will have the 80's for u in Oct ,, but i did ask him if ,, maybe he could do a little better ,, like 90's ,, i'll take the 80's for the lows ,,


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Rod, we'll TRADE weather with you...82 sounds like a cold front!  

90's in October is no stranger to us down here in the Deep South.  We are usually in shorts at Christmas!


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

for the lows i hope ,, not the highs ,, highs must be in the upper 90's for the M&G  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

I hope the 2 of you are wrong,,,,,for the M&G,, I want 35-40 at night, and 60-65 day time, full sun in the daytime and a full moon at night. AND a big fire to sit around, cold beer to satisfy the thirst. What else matters????   This weather is perfect for shirt sleeve and shorts or maybe a light long sleeve and long pants. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

35 to 40 at night hollis :O ,, i will have to have my carhart on then ,, and 60 during the day again carhart ,, i am hoping it will not get that cold this OCT ,, if the weather keeps going like it is ,, we won;t need a fire ,, all will be well ,, i want to do and teach u al to fly fish ,, and if it is that cold ,, then the river is way to cold to wade in ,, without waders ,, but the fish love it


----------



## cwishert

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Rod you don't need cold weather for a fire.  We lit one this last weekend at the lake.  It kept the mosquitos away.  But you always need some nice cold drinks no matter what the temperature.  :approve:  :laugh:   Fly fishing is a lot of work, I like to sit in a chair, throw out the line and sit and wait for the fish to do all the work while I enjoy my cold drink.  That is why I like to fish in salt water with some shrimp or cut bait.  But still I wish I was going to the meet and greet because it sounds like it is going to be one big fun party. :approve:


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Rod, if it is in the 90's in October, we'll all be in swim wear...

We are hoping to AVOID the heat for a few days in your wonderful state of Tennessee.  We'll bring along an extra comforter for you "just in case".

Last week at Tickfaw State Park, Randy and I debated on the campfire but it was too hot to stay outdoors long enough to start one.  It was hard enough to endure the heat from our bar-b-que.     But Carol is right, don't need cold weather for a fire, just please let it be below 75!  PLEASE!


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

well carol come on down-up which every it is. I agree with you on fishing  sitting and waiting. I think that is a jerk on one end waiting for a jerk on the other  :laugh:  :laugh: either way I still like a cold beer. I still don't under stand why or how you can catch a fly with a reel. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Ok just got an email from Sharon at MR ,, and so far ,, Jenie and Randy are the only ones that have paid ,, besides Steve ,, i need to know and they need a deposit ,, for the nights that u are staying before or after the M&G weekend ,, and BB ,, they have not recieved a payment from u ,, u still planning on being there ,, yes i know u recieved a comformation ,, but nothing has been paid yet ,, i need to know this real soon ,, that way MR can rent out the spots they have reserved if not all of them are taken ,, and i know i have a couple bogus people that say they are coming also ,, this will weed them out for sure


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Come on guys and gals...October 1st is closing in fast.  Get your reservations in order otherwise you are going to miss us all "passing a good time"!

Laissez les bons temps rouler


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

OK Rod I will send a check to Jimmy, but he never said he needed one when I met with him and Sharon last month. But that OK I will send the money anyway. I always want to keep everyone happy. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

OK ,, i have 7 that have made a deposit ,, and 2 that are staying in cabins ,, all others that want to attend ,, i need  a $50.00 deposit made to me as of September 1 ,, this will make sure i can hold the spots we have ,, and for everyone ,, i have 18 spots available now ,, but till i know the ones that are gonna really show ,, the deposit is non refundable if u don't show ,, but if u do i can apply it to eats and drinks and such ,, we do like to eat and drink at these functions  :approve:    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Shadow

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

PM me your address Rod so I can send you the deposit. Did the hotdogs do ok last year? If so I'll do that again. Will know for sure in a couple of weeks if we will be able to attend.


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

well I sent Jimmy an e mail for the cost of my bill, once I get it I will send him a check


----------



## cwishert

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Hollis, I would love to be there but my son is getting married that weekend.  I don't think he would like it too much if his mom and dad were at MR at the meet and greet.    I am planning on being there next year, where ever it is.    :laugh:   Of course I say that now but I know how things come up.   If you all make plans for next years get together while y'all are there, let me know the date and the place so I can mark my calendar.  Closer to Texas would be good but I may be able to get hubby to stray farther than the border.  I really look forward to all the post after the meet and greet and all the pictures.      :laugh:


----------



## agravegal

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

How am I just NOW finding this thread?  

I have patiently read through a bazillion posts ranging from
  a meet (meat) and greet
     various and sundry southern delicacies
        Tex's hat
           the price of petro products
             critters suitable for dropping in hot oil
                the Grand Canyon
                   the weather  

If the event is as eclectic as the conversation, then I would love to be there.  Is it too late to join in on the fun?  We cannot bring the micro-mansion, so we will not need a campsite but would be willing to pay a users fee for any services since we are not camping.  

Is there room for two more to belly up to the table?  Since I am originally from Alabama, I know all about the finer treats discussed here and can help the cook whip up a batch of most of them - not to mention, I can absolutely wash dishes!

********************************

Easy77 - I would like to pick your brain about Clarksville, TN since we have found out we are heading to Fort Campbell in January.


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

there will be plenty of food ,, and  MR has cabins to rent if u want ,, come on down ,, we would love to have u ,,  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Yes, there will be plenty of room, food and fun to go around.  Believe me, the conversation here is NOTHING like meeting us all in person!   

Please join us for the 2nd RVUSA Meet & Greet!


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Well, whillikers!  I finally ran across someone that can describe this bunch of miscreants and claim jumpers!  Eclectic, huh? That was a nice way of putting it, to say the least!  :clown:


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

:laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Now somebody tell this old country boy what Tex said :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

nash what was meant was in our terms ,, was stuff made up of of a variety of sources ,, such as all that was listed on the forums on this post ,, and i know i will get ,, ribbed by tex on my post to u ,, but http://encarta.msn.com/dictionary_1861607412/eclectic.html


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

SMILE  :laugh:  when you say that, podner!   :clown:


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

ya ,, ya ,,, ya   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Ok i got to ask this ,, for all that are attending this yrs M&G ,, do any of u care if i ask Jimmey and his employees (4) to join us everynight of our food fest ??? If so let me know ,, but the way i know this group ,, that will not be a problem ,, after all ,, they (MR) are cooking for us the first night ,, and i just thought it would be a good jesture to invite them the other nights       
But let me know if u disagree ,, please ..


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Heck yea, the more the merrier!!  There will be plenty of food!!


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

We agree with Ken, the more the merrier!  They are all welcomed to share the food, folks and fun.  Sharon said she is from Louisiana so I'll bet she'll tear into the Crawfish Ettouffee.  

And we sincerely appreciate the food they will be providing our group as well.


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

thank u all ,, but i kinda thought u all would understand ,, ur that kinda bunch ,,  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!,, gota ya, just kidding. As Ken and JR yes they are welcome, great people.,,,,, You know I am just being me :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

And that is why we all love you Hollis!  

Are you still camping you lucky devil?  :evil:   We will have to wait until October...   

Gosh it is hot around these parts.  They say we have a heat index of 105 right now and it is almost 7:30 pm!! 

Come on October~oops sorry Rod.


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

well to clear some things up ,, the first night of the M&G ,, yes MR is doing the main course ,, but we will still need to do the pot luck thing ,, like always ,, if any have prob with that let me know via pm ,, but i don't think anyone will     :approve:


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

That is what I thought Rod and that sounds like a great plan to us.  Misty River ROCKS!! :approve:  :approve: 

38 Days to go......... :


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Thanks Rod for clearning that up. Jimmy is doing BBQ the first night and all we need is to bring a side dish.


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

u got it hollis ,, but the next night is what ever we decide ,, and btw u all are on u;r own for breakfast and lunch ,, but it would be nice if we had a last day breakfast ,, maybe?? like we did last yr ,, any suggestions ?? 
  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

I wish I knew what we had to cook on. I still carry my skillet with me.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

I will have my grill with me, I always come prepared!!  

I am not worried about what we are gonna have to eat.  I have done this type of camping a lot, and I know there will be enough food to feed a subdivision!    :laugh: 

Rod's directions better be accurate, I will be leading a convoy of 5 from Virginia!!


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

ken jsut go north if u want to go south ,, u will get there ,, but do as i did u last yr ,, call me when u get into Maryville and i will lead u in from there    :approve:


----------



## big bilko

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

If you pass a rental car on the wrong side of the road beware it will be me  BIG BILKO :clown:  :clown:  :laugh:


----------



## whitey

RE: 2nd Meet and Greet

Just want to let everone Know that Carolyn and I will not be able to attend the M&G this year, Hope everone has a great  time and a lot of fun.


----------



## Guest

RE: 2nd Meet and Greet

sorry to here that Gerald ,, but u have to do what u have to do ,, i understand ,,  :approve:  :approve: 

OK to all that are attending the M&G ,, and even those who are not ,, but have been to the Great Smokie Mountains in TN ,,, we need u'r vote ,, badly ,, please vote if u have been there and even liked it a little ,, 

http://click.icptrack.com/icp/relay...http://www.livepositively.com/#/americasparks

U can vote for whichever park u like ,, i am not trying to force anyone ,, just asking ,, of those that have been there and liked it ,, 
 :approve:  :approve:      

Opps forgot ,, i got this from Misty River ,, but i i do have to tell Jeanie and Randy thanks ,, they know about it too ,, and told me ,, but i had already got the link from MR. Felton @ MR


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Already voted several times!!


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Thanks Rod.  

I have submitted about 200 votes for the Great Smoky Mountains National Park, afterall it is closer to us and we love the place.  But come on folks, the Minnesota Bear Head Lake National Park is winning.  Now you know we Southerners LOVE our parks so we have to take the lead!  

Vote and vote often.  We only have until the 31st.  The promotion is sponsered by Coca Cola and they will award $100,000.00 to the winner!  

Gerald, we were sure hoping to meet you and the DW but there's always next year!!


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

ok we got less then a day left for the state parks thing ,, and ,, we are losing ,, and bad ,, come on and VOTE ,, PLEASE    :laugh:     :approve:  :approve:
Well now i know what i am gonna be doing till the wee hrs of the morning ,, VOTING ,, COME ON ,, VOTE People ,, not like we are voting for another Pres ( thought that would be nice ) we are voting on a state park ,, and it is north versus south once agian ,,


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Ok sorry ,, we (I) kinda got off topic here ,, now there is a surprise  ,, anyway ,, not to long to go till the M&G ,, and if any attending would like home made Ice Cream ,, and if u have a maker for it ,, bring it ,, we are thinking and prolly will do it ,, make home made Ice cream for the deserts that are planned ,, and if any of u all have a good ice cream reciept ,, bring it ,, and we can go from there ,, and also ,, i need some big ice chest ,, if u carry one with u anyway good ,, if not ,, no prob ,, (i think this might be solved ) but anyway let me know on the other stuff ,, and also one other thing ,, what would u all like for a breakfast ,, on the last day ?? we are all open to suggestions    :approve:  :approve:


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

We voted, voted and voted now since we got MR's email but I am afraid the Minnesota Park has won.  I don't see any way to catch up.  I sure wish we had known this at the beginning of the contest~Smoky Mountains WOULD have won...

Sorry, no ice cream maker but we could probably manage to bring along an ice chest.  Rod, isn't ice cream going to make you COLDER???? :bleh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Jeanie...that's different......


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

:laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: Figured it might be...

Ok Meet & Greet folks~in one month, we will all be sitting by the campfire filled to the brim from the excellent eats Misty River is cooking up.  I expect a nice cozy fire will be burning and we'll all be sitting around laughing and sharing stories!  CAN'T WAIT!!!   :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Campfire?? no campfire at MR ,, only pits on u;r sight ,, ,, JK they have a big field with a pit kinda ,, but i am working on getting them to provide the wood ,, other wise ,, we will have to go and chop it ourselves ,, but one other thing ,, it is not near the campsights ,, u will have to walk to it ,, but not that far ,, only a 1/4 mile or so ,, that ,, to me is not far at all ,, but it is if we have to carry wood to it ,, :O


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

well dang where am I suppose to sit with a fire and drink my Millers now???


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

then why did you ask me to bring firewood?


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

We have some store bought logs we are bringing along, but we should have no problems with that walk if we need more firewood.  

Maybe we could all bring along a few logs????  :question:  :question:


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

u could JR ,, but don;t say a word about it ,, they have a wood law thingy in TN ,, but if they don;t know ,, they don;t care ,, but i am working on the firewood part ,, i need the warmth


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Do they frown on store bought firelogs?  Seems to me they would be safe enough but we certainly don't want to break the rules... :question: 

These are not cut wood logs, but fake fire logs I suppose.  Maybe they are called manufactured logs???


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

no JR ,, they don;t ,, we can buy the fire wood at MR ,, have not gotten a price ,, i was gonna do what i told u the other night on skype ,, but it will take too much time to get the wood ,, but once i see what they (MR) are charging for wood ,, and then see what others around here are charging ,, we might go that route ,, but still working on the wood issue ,, boy this hosting stuff has me stressed    :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :disapprove:


----------



## akjimny

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Rod - you are doing a great job, especially for a guy with no shirt, no shoes, and a phobia about cold weather. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet



"Ewwwwwewew!"  

_(Ernest P. Worrell  aka Jim Varney of "KnoWhutImean, Vern?" fame)_



"...especially for a guy with no shirt, no shoes..."


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Yes, I agree it would be less expensive to purchase the wood elsewhere and bring it along.  

PLEASE, PLEASE don't stress over the M&G.  We will all have fun!  I promise!

Good one Jim


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Getting closer... :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

M&G awwww only 18 days for me.  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

well looks to be great weather for the M&G ,, i just cked the long range forecast for the next two weeks ,, and man "even i love it " ,, highs in the upper 80's lower 90's ,, night time temps ,, mid to upper 60's ,, if this keeps up ,, i will for sure be in shorts during the day ,, and don't worry ,, i won't blind u with my legs ,, they are still kinda tan from the beach ,, but fading fast   ,, oh well part of the winter stuff ,, sorry i got carried away ,, (now that don;t happen on here ) but anyway ,, looks to be good weather ,, (i hope ) ,,  
but ,, the temps at night at MR are about 5 to 7 degrees below what i said ,, since they are kinda in the mountains ,, but it does get my kinda temp during the day up there ,,


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Sounds like an amazing weekend for all.  Rod, we'll bring our sunglasses   , just in case those legs are kinda bright  

Mountain air...ah sweet! :approve:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

well we have 10 days,and a wake up,,count them out loud!!! 19,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,28 arrive on the 29 dang it feels goo to know it just around the corner   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: Man I got to finish up my work.


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

We have lots still to do also...No matter how much I say I am going to pack slowly, it never happens and we end up rushing the last couple of days.  :dead: 

We won't arrive until the 1st so you'd better save us a good site! In fact, tell Sharon at MR that her Louisiana buddies want the BEST spot  Close by Steve and Big Bilko~they have the hot tub! :laugh:


----------



## big bilko

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Bad news Jeanie and Randy, We asked for the hot tub to be filled with ice for the beer :evil:  :evil:  :evil: BIG BILKO


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

now I know where I am going to park  :bleh:  :bleh:  :approve: .BB just made that decision for me. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

WHAT?  Well, I cannot say we are totally against that...  

Sounds like we are going to need a lottery or something to determine who will park closest to that cabin now.


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

NOPE, first come, first get it!!!  JR , you can park next to me, which will next to a cabin with a hot tub filled with beer on ice. :laugh:  :laugh: but there again, you know I don't like beer, so I will save it for you


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

well sounds like a plan ,, but one thing ,, u all will be dry camping if u are gonna be next to the cabins ,, they are on the river ,, and a small ways away from the main CG area ,, but that's ok ,, BB wil gladly find an extension cord for u   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Hey hold on now, no electric?  Hmmmm, may re-think that for a minute.  We can always bring cold beer and visit the cabin area often.   :approve: 

Even though that "new" generator works well, I don't want to dry camp at MR.


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

donworry JR we aren't going to dry camp. I am paying for full hook up and that is I am going to get :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Well yes hollis u are ,, but if u camp next to Big Bilko ,, there is nothing there ,, and u'll prolly get u'r MH stuck in either the trees ,, or  slide off into the river ,, the road to the cabins is just big enough for a car ,, but as i said ,, i will see if we can get a spot just for u right next to BB ,, and then runn about 500 yards of sewer line and water line ,, will prolly need about 1,000 yards of shore cord ,, since the cabins will only handle 15 amp plug ins ,, and the closet shore power pedistal is in the D section ,, but hell if u'r that close bunk up with BB ,, the cabin he is in will sleep 8 ,, and all is provided ,, well all but food ,,    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

no thanks, I will keep my spot C 10, I under stand it is a nice spot. :laugh:  :laugh: I just kidding I ready don't know where I am going to park until I get there. So maybe I can get a good spot before the gang shows up.


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

well for one thing ,, it looks to be ur all's kinda weather ,, the forecast now is saying mid to upper 70's for the highs ,, and mid to upper 50's for the lows ,, well that means i better get my furnace fixed for sure ,, that kind temps will put me in a deep freeze at night ,, but i can handle the days ,, only if i wear a sweatshirt and big jacket ,, i guess now i have to redo my fishing plans ,, i now need to pack my wet suit ,, if i am gonna go fishing ,, the water temp is in the mid 50's and that is kinda cold to be wading in ,, if it aint one thing with this weather ,, it's another ,, but on the bright side ,, no "real" rain predicted ,, but on thing i must warn u all about ,, and that is the winds at night ,, they do tend to pick up quit a bit at night ,, so if u don;t have an auto awning ,, u might want to put ur's up for the night ,, it can blow pretty good ,, cause of the location ,,   
Oh yea ,, one other thing ,, Hollis u are welcome to the c-10 spot ,, good spot ,, only prob is ,, the water hook up is kinda a bit leaning ,, it got hit by an rv ,, and they have not fixed it yet ,, since it is not leaking ,, but good spot ,, right behind the bath house ,, but alot of light from there also ,, but if that don;t bother u ,, then u got it ,,  :approve:  :approve: ,, but the wifi is more then perfect in that spot  :laugh:


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

:approve: Sounds like nice hiking weather although with all of the eating we will be doing, I don't know how much hiking we would be doing...

Nice breezes in the evenings and a gentle rock of the RV, will put me right to sleep.  Just please, no rain during the M&G.


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

now what is going to cause the rv to ROCK?????? :laugh: The  :evil: made me write that. BTW do you have a sign that states: if the rv is rocking , don't come knocking.................


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Well, all I can say is you know us cajuns...    

No really,  Rod promised wind at night.  

ONE WEEK from today and we will be hitting the road.  Please wish the hurricanes AWAY from Louisiana until the M&G is over.  Every time the tropical update comes on we watch closely.   :question:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Your MH should not rock in LIGHT wind. but we shall see :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

If that darn Tropical Storm Matthew doesn't go away, we might not see anything but rain, wind and more wind...


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

well just come on up here in GA. we have not had any rain in my area in a very long time. so it is hot, dry and dusty


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

BTW Jeanie, the squirrels has cut a hole in the pool cover for water now.


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

speaking of that ,, Hollis ,, i got a wild idea ,, and that is ,, maybe sat i might take a few of u out and let u see the big city life of Greenback ,, show u all my place ,, and might even let hollis pet a cow ,,if they are around ,,  :laugh:  :laugh: ,, no JK u hollis ,, but hollis i would like to show u one of our 3 FD stations ,, might even let u sit in a truck if u are good  :laugh:  :laugh: ,, no really to all that are coming ,, i am just trying to find something i can let u see other then the CG ,, i know tex ,, has some plans ,, and that's fine with me ,, if any others want to do what they want ,, fine with me ,, i am not controlling what u do in anyway ,, me ,, i am happy being out on the river at the cg ,, fishing for hrs ,, i was just randomly thinking,,      :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Shadow

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Sightseeing and fishing during the day. Hanging out with friends we haven't met yet in the evening sounds good to us!


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

hey Rod thanks, but being a FF, and chief for 35 years, I really don't care to seat in a fire truck anymore. But we can go by and meet some of the fire fighters. Ands since I was raised on a farm I have my hands on a lot of cows, horses. So I will pass on that also, but I would like to see your shop. I might be able to get some new tools for myself. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Tex, have y'all left Texas yet?  We'll bring by a bucket of chicken or something unless you are spending time with the family there in Denham Springs.  Let us know.  PM us if you need our phone number.  

Rod, we are open to suggestions and Shadow's plan for the evening sounds good to us.  

Hollis, the rain is desperately needed around here also, just NOT in the form of a hurricane.  No way we could leave the GS home with my sister if that thing starts heading our way.  Right now, they are saying possibly eastern gulf...sorry Florida folks.      We have had no measureable rain in well over a month.  It is getting really bad around our area although people north of the interstate today got a nice shower.  We missed it


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

well we are packing now, got the food, well some of it , still getting more to bring, the clothes are in. I went and got some gas today, will have to get a lot more before it if really full. Man time is getting close to pullout of here, can't wait to WED when we do.. see all of yall  this week.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

We bought 8 racks of ribs today and I ordered 4 pies from the place up the street.  Pecan/Coconut, Apple Crisp, Peach Crisp, and a Pecan.

We will go away from this event 5 pounds heavier!!


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh don't TELL everyone that we are going to eat like KING and QUEENS this coming week :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

I was thinking Cows and Pigs..but Kings and Queens does sound better. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

well 2 more days for me ,, but Triple E is already here ,, wel in TN anyway ,, he wil be at MR tomm some time ,, i will let u all know more ,, after i talk to him ,, but looks to be a great weekend ,, a "very" slight chance of some mild showers all this up coming weekend ,, but one other thing ,, since trout fishing is really picking up around MR ,, we might have to make an area for some fresh Brown trout ,, i will be fishing wed thru thurs and maybe some on friday ,, and if i can keep hollis from throwing rocks in the river while i am fishing ,, i should have some good fish to cook up ..  but that is to be seen ,, heck hollis might catch more then i do on "rocks "    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
But really ,, i am looking forward too it more then u know ,, i have not been out as much this yr as i have been in the past ,, even on the weekends ,, this will kinda be like another vacation for me ,, minus the waves and beach  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :laugh:


----------



## big bilko

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Leaving Tomorrow morning 6am All packed and ready to go.Vegemite on board.Will arrive Nashville Tuesday and will spend 2 days unwinding.will be at MR Thursday just after lunch.See you all soon. Regards  BIG BILKO.


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Have Vegemite~will travel   

The RV is gassed up at 2.45/gal.  We were ready to bring all of our clothes out yesterday when a torrential downpour started...naturally  

But this morning we have a cool crisp 65 degrees.  WHERE DID THAT COME FROM??  Rod must have sent it down from TN.   

BB, hope you have safe smooth flight and Steve, glad you made it safely and we will see ALL of you Meet & Greeters Friday (hopefully by noon)!
 :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

gang I better hurry up and get there, seem like everyone is in a hurry :laugh:  :laugh: . I will be there WED around 230-300, that is if I can get Maria out of bed early enough to get on the road. If it was me I would leave Tuesday morning about 530 am. Oh well WED will be here before I know it. SEE YALL SOON :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Well Hollis, at least you don't have to wait until Thursday to leave...

Y'all had better save me and Randy a shrimp or two so we'll know how you did on the cooking.  And if you can, talk Linda into saving us a couple of ribs.  It just don't pay to be late...    Just wait until next year.  We will be the first ones there!!  :approve:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

well you can host the next and u will be the first one there :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

We are all set to pull out at 9:00 Thurs.  All 6 of us are meeting at my store and heading to Tennessee!!


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

well i kinda got some things wrong ,, (imagine that) no i said TripleE was here by now ,, but he is actually leaving now ,, and he will be in Nashville tomm ,, then he will head to MR ,, he prolly actually won't  be there till wed ,, sorry ,, i goofed up ,, AGAIN   
All i know is ,, one more day for me ,, and then i get to be bored sitting and listening to all the BS u all are gonna say ,, JK  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  i know u all better ,, and waiting on that vegimite stuff ,, if i eat raw oysters and shrimp ,, this can't be that bad ,, heck i might even have BB send me some ,, via snail mail    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:
All i know is that i will prolly gain 20lbs ,, food in my house is scarce ,, u get what u can when u can ,, and that is not very offen ,, so if u see me in a corner piging out ,, just let me be ,, i will be ok ,,  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Ok you all, I am here.  The first thing I ran in to was a snake.  BIG ONE.  I don't like snakes.  Well I am waiting, come on down.    

Ps.   What a beautiful place.  Rod you get a "good job", attaboy, and real nice.


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Well my time is almost here, 12 hours and we are on the road. Everything is packed, well I think everything is, oh well, if not it get left. There is so much to think about (all the food to be disposed of), sight seeing, shopping, and sleeping it all off :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Steve, are you sure that was not Rod just sunbathing? :laugh:   Got to remember he is tall and thin


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

We are just about ready also...

Triple E..don't puff up Rods head too much..we won't be able to stand him!! :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet





> Grandview Trailer Sa - 9/28/2010 5:13 PM We are just about ready also... Triple E..don't puff up Rods head too much..we won't be able to stand him!! :laugh: :laugh:



Hey Rod has earned it.   :approve: 

Come on guys get down here. It is dark and lonely. Hurry up Tex. We have some pictures to take. 

Snakes, snakes. Not sure about these snakes. :bleh:  Oh well, having a good time anyway.

*I am sure Nash knows how tohandlecritters.*


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Steve, Randy said SAVE THE SNAKE for the Bar-b-que!!  He'll cook it up real good for you.   

So to those of you who are already there, or in route, QUIT rubbing it in... :laugh: 

We are on G, waiting for O.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet



Sorry JR, we all getting excited!!

Get on Skype!!


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet





> try2findus - 9/28/2010 6:15 PM Steve, Randy said SAVE THE SNAKE for the Bar-b-que!! He'll cook it up real good for you.  So to those of you who are already there, or in route, QUIT rubbing it in... :laugh: We are on G, waiting for O.





Ok J, I will not tell you that Rod and I will be going fishing tomorrow.  :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

i heard ,, that  :laugh:    ,, well Triple E is the first in ,, i should have been ,, but ,, i talked to him today ,, and on skype ,, sounds like he is getting settled in ,, but he has not seen anything yet ?? huh ,, gang ?? food is what i mean    well i am heading up tomm in the am ,, i got some work to finish up first ,, then taking my jeep up there ,, and then going back for the MH ,, Lynn will join me tomm night after she gets off work ,, which btw looks to be all weekend ,, she has new boss ,, and he can't find the door to go out ,, and her branch went from #1 for the last yr to # 10 ,, ( looks  like the big bosses would look into that) but anyway ,, me and TripleE will be awaiting ur all's arrival ,, but do drive safe and be care full ,, btw ,, Tex is in Al tonight ,, and heading to TN tomm ,, and u have heard about all the others ,, so take care ,, and i will be adding a play by play every night ,, so stay tuned    :laugh:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## akjimny

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

And somebody better be taking plenty of pictures for all of us who had previous commitments and couldn't come to the M&G.  Lord willing and the crick don't rise, Boss Lady and I will make it to the next one.

Everybody have fun  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Good Morning All!  Just a wake-up left for us until we hit the road.  Sorry about SKYPE last night.  Have a visitor coming this evening (about the GS) and had to get stuff done around this house.  

Steve, sorry you are lonesome and hungry but we will make up for that shortly, well a couple of days for us...

Rod, please email me Lynn's boss' number so I can call and threaten him   And Hollis, I know you are chomping at the bit to leave GA.  Have a safe trip and save us some food!  

We plan to head out tomorrow morning soon after we drop the GS off at school.  I hope we have everything packed, not like our Yellowstone trip last year when I left all of my long pants at home and packed only shorts    Yeah, that's me alright...


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

We are headed out in the morning and it is raining already.  Supposed to have up to 3" tonight and in the morning.  Driving will be fun.  :angry:   BUT when we get there, should be great weather!


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet



Jeanie, It is pretty warm down here so you will only need long pants for the night time. The hot tub is ready to go.

Ken, please drive safe. Sorry about the rain. 

Still waiting on Hollis and Rod. Rod is only 3 hours late but he will be here.

Nash, sorry you can't make it. One good thing is I don't have to eat those darn grits or cat fish now but I am still going to miss meeting you and your family.


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Alright, Hollis and his lady are here.  Safe and sound.       :approve: 


Still no Rod.


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Rod is now amoung us.     :approve:


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Tex is here also.  So far so good.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Thanks for the updates Steve, but making me jealous.....see you soon.


----------



## big bilko

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Set up at motel 5miles from M@G.We will rock on down in the morning about 10am,Jet lagged and thirsty.See you soon BIG BILKO. :sleepy:  :sleepy:  :sleepy:  :sleepy:  :sleepy:


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

OH MY...We are still loading up and packing up.  Where did the time go?  It's not like we had a year to plan this...  

With any luck at all, we'll hit the road by 9 am Central time.  Glad all of you have made it safely and thanks for the heads up on the clothing situation Steve.  I was worried I wasn't packing enough warm clothing.  

Ken, Linda and your crew, drive safely.  You won't be the last ones there, we will be!


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Raining hard now but should clear by Friday.  Shadow showed up late but they are here.  Keep on a trucking. Will see you all soon.   :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

well as Triple E stated ,, we had some pretty good rain ,, but the local forcast is calling for it to end by 8am ,, but will be foggy for awhile ,, long range looks pretty good ,, i can handle the rain late at night ,, we sat out last night till about 10 at hollis's site ,, we would have been out longer if it didn't start raining ,, and Btw ,, JR u are gonna luv Alan ,, he is great ,, no wonder tex keeps him around ,, he keeps tex inline  :laugh: ,, but ken will be on his way in the am ,, and Big Bilko is real close ,, tomm is gonna be fun ,, i might even try some fishing ,, but after this rain ,, i bet the river is murky ,, but s long as it didn't get any deeper or swifter i can hande it ,, i have flies for tha type water ,, and they have said ,, to use bigger flys ,, we will see ,, so until tomm ,, all take care ,, and Ken drive safe ,,   :approve:  :approve:


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

We are about to leave.  See you all tomorrow!! :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

I am starting to upload the Misty River, Meet and Greet 2, pictures with the help of Tex, to the album section.  Enjoy.


----------



## vanole

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Triple E

Look great here on this end.  Bet you all are having a ball.

V/R
Jeff


----------



## LEN

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Keep the photo's coming so, sniff, those of us that can't make it, tear in eye, can enjoy. Please put names on the people(plus nicks) and maybe who's rig is who's so we can keep up. Thanks for the picks.

LEN


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet





> LEN - 9/30/2010 4:45 PM Keep the photo's coming so, sniff, those of us that can't make it, tear in eye, can enjoy. Please put names on the people(plus nicks) and maybe who's rig is who's so we can keep up. Thanks for the picks. LEN



Ok Len, I have tried to added the name that I can remember. I have more picture to add but to tried tonight. Will add more tomorrow and hope to have all of the names. Why aren't you here? You only live 300 mile further then I do.:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## LEN

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Well two things really, the new house closes in two weeks so we are short of time with the choices on everything and the picking out of everything else. And with the new house and not selling the old $$$$$ are a little shorter than normal.

LEN


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

triple e and Big Bilko got their first feel of how this bunch eats ,, and tonight was just a snack to them ,, but Hollis and Maria did a great job on the shrimp ,, and to everyone else ,, great sides ,, good job too all ,, btw ,, tex is really on vacation this time ,, steve is taking the pics ,,but doing a heck of a job ,, THANK YOU,, but tex has helped out alot ,, try2findus will be with us tomm ,, and of course more pics ,, we will get some pics of the food tomm ,, or the next day ,, will keep all posted      :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

well day 2 went real good ,, we had great weather ,, try2findus made it today ,, they and ken and a bunch others went to PF ,, me & lynn ,, and tex and jenie had a good lunch ( sorry for those that missed it ) ,, tonight we had ribs ,, and of course a ton of food ,, we gave Big Bilko and Steve a long distance award ,, not much ,, but it was something ,, Thank You ,, try2findus for the idea ,, we have breakfast planned in the morning kinda a send off for BB,, he is leaving in the morning ,, we have Misty River cooking for us tomm night ,, will keep u all posted on day 3 ,, btw steve has posted more pics ,, and we wil soon have the big rvusa picture posted ,,
So more to come     :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

well hate to see it end ,, but it went off with a bang ,, we had a good dinner (as if u all didn't know that) we watched the long trailer while eating dinner ,, we then went back to Brian's site ,, and had a big fire ,, and had a few jello shooters .. everyone but tex is leaving tomm    :angry: ,, but he will still be n TN for a bit ,, he has one more stop on Alan's capitol tour ,, and that is to Nashvile ,, then after that he is not sure where he'll end up ,, but we had a great time ,, food ,, weather and people were great ,, Misty River did a heck of a job  ,, THANK YOU MistyRiver ,, and btw we have thrown around some ideas for he next M&G ,, but nothing for sure ,, jsut some ideas ,, the wifi went down here on friday ,, but we have limited access ,, some of the others farther away from the bathouse could not get on ,, but these things happen ,, the gateway went down ,, and Jimmy can't get it fixed till next week ,, but he did get us limited access ,, so when the others get home and settled in ,, they will let u know some of the ideas ,, so for now ,, IT IS OVER :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :disapprove:


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Well that is all of the pictures.  For you who could not make it this year,  please try to come next year.  What a mighty fine time.

Would someone please help me with the names.  I have some of them but not all.  BRAIN CRAMP.   :laugh: 

Really,,,,,,money well spent for the this Meet and Greet.  I cannot say enough.  Rod THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

HEY GUYS, I did not turn my computer on during this weekend, but now home.      We had a GREAT time meeting everyone we did not know, and seeing everyone else again.  Hope to see at least some of you again, before the next M&G.   

Thanks Triple E for taking most of the pics...Thanks Misty River for putting up with us...and THANKS Rod for putting this all together for us.  You did a great job, no matter what Hollis says!!   :laugh: 

We went into Pigeon Forge, saw the Titanic musuem and did a triple Zip Line...now, that was fun stuff!!  We ATE everytime we turned around and had some nice VA style campfires.  Of course getting to know everyone better was the best part of the weekend.


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Now there U go again telling on me. But it is hard to say anything that has not already been said. Big Bill Bliko and his wife Kay came all the way from Australia and they are still touring the US. Triple E and Tex did a great job with the pictures. All I can add is for those who did not come, man you missed it. But even though we have completed this one, we are in the planning mode for the next one. I will not say where yet as we are still planning. On a better note,,,,, Maria and I just want to say thanks guys for such a great weekend. We will be send Jimmy a thank you card this coming week. This M&G is the greatest.


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

BTW I am changing my name, well Ken (GTS) did it. I am now the "DORK"


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

And we are back as well!  Not back at home, but back with internet connection.  We are at a campground south of Birmingham.  

We had a BLAST this weekend seeing our last year buddies and all of the new ones.  Ken and Linda, your group from VA was a great bunch of folks and all of our forum friends we had not previously met, Butch (Shadow) and Shirley, Steve (Triple E), Trevor (Big Bilko) and Kay, and Alan, are all fantastic foks!  

Thank you to our hosts Rod and Lynn, and to the campground host Jimmy.  All of the food was delicious and a special thank you to Jimmy and Misty River for feeding us on Saturday night.  Along with the food our group prepared, we ate like Kings and Queens the entire time.  We left with more food than we brought...how'd THAT happen?

Hollis, we almost missed our turn and came to see you and Maria this afternoon!

Just like last year, we cannot wait for the next one...and to those of you who could not attend this year. you'd better start planning early for next year!

It might be against the law to have so much fun! :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 

P.S. I tried to post pictures, but as usual they are all too large.  Will have to reduce them on Photo Bucket (yes Tex, I remembered, LOL) and try to post when we get home.


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

All i got to say ,, is THANK YOU for everyone that took the time and travel to make this one ,, i was sweating it for 6 months ,, but it turned out great ,, and not because of me ,, but everyone ,, including the weather ,, everyone did what they wanted to do ,, and we all had a great time ,, but as try2findus said ,, we had more then enough food ,, we thought the first night (thursday) that we might have too little for the bunch coming ,, but boy some of us were wrong ,, but i myself should have known better  :blackeye: ,, but it all worked out ,, and agian THANK YOU all for taking the time and doing this thing ,, even the "dorks " ,,  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Butch and Shirley, Thank you for the sauce but the airport took it away from me.   :angry:    :dead:  :disapprove: 

Jeanie and Randy, I sent you some pictures.  Hope the file was not to big.  The rest of the pictures I will sent in a smaller group.

I am sitting here at the airport waiting to fly to Denver and then on to Spokane.  I sure do hate leaving here but life goes on and my granddaughters think that I have been gone long enough.


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Dang Steve, sorry about that, I hope they enjoy it!!!!! But we are all glad that you was able to come and THANKS you so much for taking all the pictures you took. I just know now that all that did not attend and look into the albumat the pictures will now see how much fun this gang has when we get together. We do hope that your wife and family will be able to attend the next outing. So put on the snow plow and get ready for the snow in your area and work off all the food you ate :laugh: we hope to see you next year


----------



## vanole

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Hollis,

No truer words can be said "I just know now that all that did not attend and look into the album at the pictures will now see how much fun this gang has when we get together."

I for one will attempt to clear my calendar for next years event (now most folks will probably run).  Sure looks like you all had a super time.

Jeff


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Jeff,
We are already talking about next year....dang that sounds a long way off...we will let everyone know and we all do hope you can make it.


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

What food I ate?   Oh!   You mean that extra 10 pounds I put on.  Well I am home, arrived around 12:30 pm.  Man that is no BS on the 10 lbs.  I feel like a whale.    

I am ready for another M&G.   :approve:


----------



## Shadow

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Dang Steve, did one of those dogs sniff it out?    Just PM us and we will send some more. Just can't thank everyone enough for the great time. What a great group we have here on RVUSA. If you didn't make this one better make it next year. And yes, Rod put on a great event. And thank you Rod for the FREE service call!!  :laugh: And the use of your heater.  And ditto's on the food.  Still here at Misty River. May stay a few more days then head on our next big aventure. Thanks again gang...


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Butch did you get your heater working?  If so what was the problem?


----------



## Shadow

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Not yet Steve. A tech Rod told us about came by this morning. Trouble shot for about 3 hrs. He finally called dometic and ending up ordering parts. Quite the mystery here. Shirley's not ready to move on yet so thought we would give this fella a shot. If not, I know someone in VA. who can fix it. Going to look for bear tomorrow!!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Butch, 
Hope he gets it fixed, but bring it on for storage if you still want and we will look at the roof for you.


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Damn now i feel really bad , i gave him one of the best i know ,, and if he could not find the prob ,, i guess i need to go back up there ,, btw shadow ,, who did the service call ,, i might call him and tell him what i have found,, i have  a bad gut feeling about  u'r prob ,, but ther agian thanks for showing up ,, u made the trip ,, and i am real sorry once agian i could not find u'r prob ,, i hope who ever did the work ,, did not charge u too much ,, btw ,, shadow ,, pm me who made the call ,, i will get in touch with him ,, and see what he did not find out ,, i hate for u to pay for parts un needed     :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Steve, you should have opened that sauce up and poured it out into the trash right in front of them so they wouldn't get to enjoy it during their lunch break!

Passepartout! (As they say in Louisiana ... ) We're "on the way home" via Frankfort KY and Nashville TN and the "big argument" on the route has begun!


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

I should have said "Oops" while it slipped out of my hand and crashed on the floor.   :laugh: 

Alan, I enjoyed your company and I will be sending you a Washington State flag.  12" x 18", right?

Jenny, thank you for letting me include your picture with the group.  I am thankful I had the opportunity to meet you and your family.

You all have a safe trip home.


----------



## big bilko

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Kaye and I would like to thank all for your hospitalityand friendship at the Meet and Greet.We lost computer connection for a few days and have a patchy system at best now.We are now in Calgary for 2 days prior to getting on the Rocky Mountain railway.Looking for a Canadian flag for you Alan.Once again thank you all for a great time.  BIG BILKO(and little Kaye)


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Mr Big and Kaye I can't speak for everyone, but I do feel that most feels the same way as I do. We are glad that you and Kaye came to the USA and to the Meet and Greet. Your humor was great and funny. your present was refreshing. So as you travel, we all wish you a happy and safe venture. Good luck and tell the family they was missed also.


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Hollis could not have said it any better.  It was a pleasure to meet you and Kaye.  You will have to tell us about your train ride.  You are doing something that I have always wanted to do.  Enjoy.     :approve:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Yes Trevor,
I am still amazed that you came to our little get together.  I am also very flattered that you did.  Linda and I very much enjoyed yours and Kaye's company, as I am sure everyone else did also.  Travel safe and hope to see you again some day.


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

We were also amazed that three of our group, Big Bilko, Kaye and Triple E would travel so far to be a part of this 2nd Meet & Greet and we are so flattered that you all came!  

BB and Kaye, so sorry for the wake up and also sorry we missed telling you both goodbye.  Kaye, we were waiting for your knock to wake up Sunday morning :laugh: .  But seriously, we enjoyed meeting you both and hope to meet up again.

And Triple E, THANK YOU for sharing the photography duty with Tex!  You took some wonderful photos and thanks for sending them to us.  I am going to print our group photo so it can join last year's photo on our refridgerator.  

And while we are thanking folks, a big THANK YOU to Shadow and Shirley for the awesome picante sauce.  May I say WOW?!!!  We are glad you now have your mechanical problem solved and can now warm your rolling home once again.

Thank you too Tex and Jenny for the TX flag pin and I am searching the internet for Alan's Saints pendant!  Make sure Alan checks the mail in about a week.  

And finally, another thank you to all the rest of our RVUSA family that attended this year and to those of you that missed it, next year is only about 51 weeks away.  Start your mental planning and get in on the fun in 2011.


----------



## Shadow

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Thanks J&R. Wasn't quite sure if the sauce would be warm enough for ya. Be sure to let Steve know how good it was.  :laugh:  And yes we are up and running. Not quite sure what direction we will be heading. The way the wind blows here at night we are thinking maybe Fla. for a few days. Had a great time at the Meet & Greet. And just 51 weeks till the next one!  Wow time flies.....


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

I guess we're bringing up the rear, but we got back home today after meandering around Tennessee for a few days. I believe 2400 miles and 2 weeks is a long enough trip for us, and I haven't even added up the cost yet, but oh well.

Ain't worried about nuttin' right now!  :clown: 

It was a great time, and I'm trying to figure out how to make it better next time! Adios!


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Well Tex you will have to "figure out" pretty darn hard to make next years M&G better than this year. :approve: But don't let me stop you.  And don't worry about what you spent. It is all in the past. Glad you are home safe and sound.  Did Alan get to see all that he wanted to see?


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Well Tex, we are glad yall are home safe and sound.


----------



## MHTOM

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

sounds like you all had a great time i for one am about ready to get out and enjoy rving  if i can ever get away long enough to do so i never should have excepted that position the navy offered me after retiring i work more now then i did on active duty with the sealteams but one day i will be out and rving and no phone and no pager just going where ever i want and taking all the time to do so


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

I have added the group picture to the m&g album.  I don't know how I missed it but I sure did.  The picture was taken by our own and wonderful Jenny Lawrence (Sallyberetta).  Thank you Jenny.


----------



## Shadow

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Well gang, we made it home from the Meet & Greet. Seven states and three thousand miles later.   What a great time we had. Met a great group of people at the greet. And look forward to the next one. Must say we really have the RVing bug now. Already planning our next big adventure!!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Wow Butch, you get the prize for traveling the longest!!  Bilko still gets the long distance   

Glad you got home safely, and hope to meet you and Shirley again soon.


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Well Butch, so glad you got home safe and we hope Shirley is feeling better. Just keep reading this forum and you will see when and where the next M&G will be. But all you got to do is call Ken, Rod or me as well as some of the others and you get the answer.. It was so good to see you and Shirley and we hope you will be able to make the year meeting. So until then take care and enjoy the winter.  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Yes, glad you are made it home safe and sound.  Shirley, you need to add to your label on your hot sauce, "Caution, not approved by Home Land Security".    :laugh:  :laugh: 

Sure hope to see you all again.   :approve:


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

WOW!  I would have been jealous had I known you and Shirley were still traveling!  No seriously, we are so glad you both enjoyed yourselves and made the most of your trip.  Aside from the problem at MR did the rest of your trip go smoothly?  It is really easy to catch the RV bug and once you have it, it is hard to ignore!   

Glad y'all made it home safely and we are definitely ready to start planning next year!


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Hey Jeanie, We are all most there for you record.  This is page 16.


----------



## C Nash

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Butch and Shirley,  Sure great to hear you had a safe trip and you were towing with a FORD.   Where is the next trip?


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

to the shop for over haul,, just kidding Butch :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## big bilko

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Home safe and work survived without us O.K Had a great time in your great country and will be returning for a longer period next time.Rail trip thru rockies was great ,Vegas was awesome/Full on and no rest.Actually showed a profit at the casino.I was winning quicker than Kaye could spend it. A little disapointed with the helicopter ride over the Grand Canyon.Not enough in the canyon as over desert.Only got to visit about 10 casinos this trip so we will be planning a return match maybe next year.Thanks again all for your hospitality  BIG BILKO @ KAYE


----------



## Shadow

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

JR, we had to replace the heating element to the hot water heater. And the on off switch to it. And yes, that bug bit us hard! Chelse, I thought we would be the only Ford at the Greet, but then Ken came rolling in with a convoy of Fords! :laugh:  Big Bilko, Shirley want's to know how she can win quicker than I can spend it?


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

You are right Steve, we are almost there!!  I am sure we can all think of something else good to say about the Meet & Greet, maybe about next year...

Randy was asking last night if I had seen where BB and Kaye made it back so glad to hear y'all made it back.  The train trip sounds really nice and something I could enjoy.  BB, glad to hear you left those casinos with heavy pockets!  It is always good to hear when someone beats the odds!  I must say it couldn't have happened to a nicer couple.  :laugh: 

So now that EVERYONE has made it home safe and sound, let's start planning for 2011.

PS  Butch, ours is also a FORD...    Not by choice, but by design.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

BUTCH, "a convoy of Fords"???  I think not.  2 Fords, THREE GMC's.  We had one GMC in the front to pull and another in the rear to push!!  The third was in the middle just to keep the draft going. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Are you sure Ken?  I thought one Ford was pushing and the other was pulling.   :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Positive....................


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Steve you need to count the fords. It was as Ken stated, 3 GMs in the position first middle and rear. If it was in this position the Fords could not have kept up and they would have to stop and wait and it would have been another day before they showed up. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

:laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Hey Steve, better yet, they all was glad no Dodge was in the convoy, wow all that smoke coming from it would have created a hazardous environment :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

From what I hear there were two chevys side by side so the fords couldn't pass.   :laugh:


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

You know Nash, I think you are right. Thats why they got lost. They would not let the Fords lead the way. But if the truth was known, it took Rods Jeep to get them there. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

We did not see Rods Jeep until we were just about there..no one got lost....


----------



## big bilko

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

I CHEATED :evil:  :evil:  :evil: BIG BILKO


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet





> Grandview Trailer Sa - 10/25/2010 7:33 PM We did not see Rods Jeep until we were just about there..no one got lost....



Ah Ken, don't ruin my story. :laugh: BetI put a smile on Rods face. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## akjimny

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

It sounds like a good time was had by one and all, and I'm glad to hear everyone made it back home safe and sound.  I am really envious that Boss Lady and I couldn't make it this year, but I really enjoyed reading everyone's posts before, during and after the M&G and looking at all the pictures.

Hopefully we can make it to next year's M&G.  It would be super nice to shake hands and say howdy to all y'all.
Tentative plans for 2001 are to leave Florida on or about 15 April, sightsee our way to Alaska, and leave up there around 15 October.  So, if the schedule fits, we would love to make it to the next get-together.


----------



## C Nash

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Jim, your are behind schedule    Plan for 2001 :laugh:


----------



## akjimny

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Sometimes the fingers get ahead of the brain


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Well as all of the attendees of the M&G know, our Ford was the last to arrive...Of couse, now that I think about it, we made it in pretty good time.  Just not as fast as those GM and Chevys. :laugh: 

But I know why those GMs made it there so quickly.  They blew those train horns and scared the crap outta everyone in front of them.  Those poor drivers had to pull over to collect themselves and Ken's convoy blew by them.  

That's my story and I am sticking to it.  :approve:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

But Jeanie, I don't have a train horn and I was in front!


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Ken it did not matter, it was so loud they could be mile back and blow it and everyone would jump. :laugh:  :laugh:  But Jeanie knows the GM has to lead, how else would they (FORD) find there way. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

"That's all I can stands, I can't stands no more!" -- Popeye


----------



## Guest

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

hey relax ,, my MH is on a ford chassis ,, and it made it ,, but u all seen what BB rented    ,, he wanted to make sure he got to go out and sight see ,,    :laugh:  :laugh:
and Btw ,, steve ,, my Jeep could have pulled all of kens convoy ,, it is a police package ,,     :approve:  :approve:


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Like Hollis said, they heard those horns behind you and figured if you were man enough to be in front of them, they were gonna move on over for ALL of you! :laugh: 

Did BB & Kaye post photos?  Gotta go check...I always forget to check the albums for updated or new entries.


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Yep, I never saw their album.  They took some nice photos.  And yes, they rented a Ford but probably because that is all that was left...


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Jeanie that was a Chevy Camaro BB and Kate had. He knew not to trust a Ford.  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## big bilko

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Hollis 2 of my other vehicles are Fords. We decided to slum it  and see what driving a chev was like :evil:  :evil:    Just Joking  . regards  BIG BILKO :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

well now you know, and I bet you sell your fords and get you a CHEVY or GMC. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Hollis, I have to sum it up this way.  Ford made a profit last quarter.  Government Motor Company did not.

Hummmmm.


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

yep, ever seem anything that the Government had it hands in make a profit. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

Jeanie, you promised me photos of us around the camp fire.  Where are they?


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2nd Meet and Greet

I believe I managed to take a couple...I need to send them.  Thanks for the reminder!  We had a virus on our computer but think it is gone.  We'll know shortly...


----------

